# Renting an apartment - Agents commission and DM tax?



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

hi there,

Am I correct in thining that most letting agents will charge 5% of the annual rental as commission?

Also what % of the annual rent is payable to Dubai Municipality and how is this paid? Cash? cheque?

What are the charges for DEWA to connect the power and water supplies?

Thanks and all the best.

Martin.


----------

